# July/August



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

Is the time frame in which we should be seeing ICS according to this FAQ on HTC's own website with Sense 3.6 in tow.

http://t.co/oGoX2xrH

This of course is barring any delays from VZW which we all know are inevitable.

I'm hoping we get a leak sometime in June though...


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Just biding my time, hoping the leaks start leaking.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, I am hoping for a June leak. That would be great... Enough time to mess around with ICS to build up to hopefully a nexus phone with Jelly Bean in November.


----------



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Yes, I am hoping for a June leak. That would be great... Enough time to mess around with ICS to build up to hopefully a nexus phone with Jelly Bean in November.


This is pretty much my train of thought... I'm seriously praying to the phone gods that the next nexus will be built by Motorola. I'd love to have a solid phone built by Moto running vanilla android with an unlocked bootloader as all previous Nexuses? Nexi? Nexisisisss? have been...

That's literally my dream phone.


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just saw this too. Not to far away. Hopefully a leak soon. 

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using TapaTalk 2.


----------

